# Drucken über Samba geht nicht



## kurschel (14. Mai 2004)

Guten Tag!

Hier mein kleines Problem, mit dem ich nun schon seit drei Tagen beschäftigt bin! Ich möchte meinen Epson Stylus C82 über Samba an Windows freigeben.
Versionen:Win XP; SuSE 8.0; Samba 2.2.3a;
Den Drucker hab ich über Turboprint installiert und er druckt sogar (über die Linuxkiste)

Erste frage: Zusätzlich läuft LPD, ist das richtig und stimmt dann der Eintrag BSD in der smb.conf in bezug auf turboprint?

Ansonsten denke ich das ich die smb.conf richtig konfiguriert habe. Netzlaufwerke funktionieren und den Drucker sehe ich auch!
Allerdings, und da ist der Haken, erscheint dann bei Win XP "Zugriff verweigert keine Verbindung möglich"

Hab ihn dann mal als lokalen Drucker auf Windows XP installiert über "Local Port", da bleibt zumindest mal die oben genannte Fehlermeldung weg! Drucken geht allerdings auch net!

Spoolverzeichnis ist auf 777 (setzt er allerdings bei einem restart von lpd wieder zurück (auch so was, was ich net versteh und gern abstellen würde))

Firewall: Port 515 ist frei! Falls ich das überhaupt brauche!

Hab das ganze übrigens auch mit CUPS probiert, ging auch nicht.

Bitte sagt mir was ich vergessen habe zu konfigurieren.
z.B. in: lpd.conf; lpd.perms; hosts.lpd ....

Noch was: Sobald ich einen Druckauftrag an meinen über den LocalPort konfigurierten Drucker schicke erscheint in der Logdatei "messages" folgende Zeile: lp[6760]:connection from 127.0.0.1. Drucke ich über den Drucker der über Netzwerk angebunden ist, erscheint hier pppd[515]:send und pppd[515]:rcvd

mfg  Kai


----------

